# My fun using BM Melamine (alkyd enamel low lustre)



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

I had a lot of fun painting with this melamine paint. (notsomuch)

I learned the hard way to lay surfaces flat to dry, this stuff runs so easily...
12 hours dry time, and even then, sometimes still sticky to the touch...

Anyways, it turned out decent enough in the end.

Took me 3-4 days to make and 5 days to paint. Thank god I am investing in a sprayer.


 3/4" Paint Grade Maple Plywood Construction.
 Finished with Benjamin Moore Melamine (Low-lustre Alkyd Enamel)


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

I forgot to take a picture of the right side. I was in a rush to get to another job after hanging the doors.

They still want me to make a computer desk, so I'll get a shot of the other side later on.

edit: Oh, and it was all brush and roller.

If you are wondering, this is a veterinary clinic. This is the room they perform Dental Surgery and the messier Operations. They have a stainless steel bed where the back end hooks over the sink so fluids can drain


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

I think it looks great... I have never used that product before.


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

This is actually the room and what they were using beforehand.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Do they need bars on the windows to keep the animals in? or the animals out?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Do they need bars on the windows to keep the animals in? or the animals out?


 
To keep the druggies out ...cat tranquilizers in......


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha!

Let's just say...

There are a lot of homeless drug addicts in the Vancouver Area :yes:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> ... I have never used that product before.


I never knew that product existed...


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

It does! :thumbup:

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...ductsspecs_ca&NodeUUID=/BEA Repository/386012


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

Primed with this:
http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...ository/396005&_pageLabel=fc_productsspecs_ca


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

French side because english side is "coated" :whistling2:

Colour was "Ivory White"


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice job on the cabinets, fungku. Looks like the floor needs to be replaced next...:whistling2:


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

That's funny :jester:

I have a thread with these on the WoodworkingTalk forum as well and everyone there also comments on the ugly floors. :thumbdown:


----------



## cadchick (May 21, 2008)

Hehe the floor was my first thought after I saw the nice job you did on the cupboards!


----------

